# Glow in the Dark Beads



## FightingMuskies50 (Feb 15, 2012)

Has anyone used small glow in the dark beads instead of hollow metal ones as a spacer between spinner blades or used them at all. Are they good for making lures and catching fish?


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

Yes I use plastic beads in my spinnerbaits, and I have also used glo-in-the-dark beads as well. I can't tell you if the glo-in-the-dark beads catch more fish but they do work well as spacers to space off the lower blade. The pics below show you all plastic beads in the spinnerbaits


----------



## FightingMuskies50 (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks a ton! I figured you could be was trying to get the sizing right. I called jannsnetcraft and the guy just kept telling me people dont use plastic beads for spinners and I needed to buy the hollow metal beads lol. Are 4mm beads a good size?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

heres my take on "glow beads'

yep ive tied and used shitload of spinners with glow beads.. ive never seen a difference, ever.. granted my times been spent on that stupid walleye, but its a fact.. now i am amazed by the "glow" on my spoons sometimes.. if nothing, i love a glow spoon low and slow... yey. in 70 fow i like to run a glow stinger 69.9 feet down.lol. dig mud and you will prevail.lol.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

The "glow" makes a significant difference for the Kings in Ontario, especially in low light conditions. For muskies, however, I don't think it will make much difference unless you plan on chuckin spinners at night.


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

People still use beads, because when I fished for walleye, I wanted hot neon colors, like ylw chart., hot pink and hot orange and you can't get those in metal beads unless you paint them and that wasn't worth it, because from constantly dragging my spinners on the bottom, the paint wore offf so I went with colored plastic beads. Now maybe the plastic isn't as durable or heavy as metal beads, but it did the job for me. I like the 4mm beads. They are around .150" outside diameter. The biggest thing you want to make sure is that the inside diameter of the hole in the bead fits the outside diameter of the wire or fishing line you are using. This way you can thread it on with no problem. Here are some more links below.

http://www.northlandtackle.com/Product/product.taf?_function=detail&_ID=996&pc=432

http://www.troutbeads.com/

http://www.luremaking.com/catalogue/catalogue-index/catalogue-items/glowbeads.htm


----------

